# OT: Vince Takes A Shot At Kobe, and Scoop Jackson Takes a Shot At Vince



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

late


> He's probably already taken Vince Carter's comments about the effect these 81 points will have on kids ("The only bad thing about it is that younger kids, whose minds are easily warped, are going to think, 'Ohhh! I am going to go out there and do it instead of [honoring] the team concept first," Carter told the Newark Star-Ledger. "That is what is missing in the game, guys understanding how to play as a team.") so personal that *when the Lakers play the Nets on March 17, VC might want to come up with another 'injury' so that Kobe doesn't break Wilt's other record on him.*


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=jackson/060124

:rotf: He straight up clown Vince.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

such a cheap shot on vc.stupid scoop jackson :boohoo:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

that was really cheap. but uhs. is it not the truth? is kobe doing the nba any good or favors? yeah kobe's now a one manned bad, but that's all he really is. shut him down you shut the lakers down. but with a defensive presence as weak as the nets. i don't doubt that kobe can go for 100.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

VC did the play of the year in my opinion the 360 layup in LA last year and the Nets beat LA in LA overtime this year KobevsVince=cancel eachother out Net teamvsLaker team=a win for NJ


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Vince shouldn't talk about bad Kobe being bad influence...This is the same Vince that ask to be traded, quit playing on his team, pretending to be injured so he can to go a concert.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

he should hav said dont use the ballhogs as idles.(cough...vc,kobe,etc.....cough) :mob:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

martymar said:


> Vince shouldn't talk about bad Kobe being bad influence...This is the same Vince that ask to be traded, quit playing on his team, pretending to be injured so he can to go a concert.


You're right marty, I thought what he said was a little tacky. Sometimes if you don't have nothing good to say don't say nothing at all. Now the media is going to take this and run with it, and now his performances will really be scrutinize.

I believe another poster said the Nets and Laker series even it self out last season. That was last season, Vince just opened a can of worms so therefore when they do meet up. His quote will be brought up again and again and will start a whole new so called rivarly.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

this rivalry will only happen b/c of the media takin this statement and stretching it too far.
there was nothin wrong w/ wat he said, but vc shouldnt hav been the one saying it.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

im glad every analyst ive seen on TV has bashed vince for his comments.......everyone from the PTI guys to jim rome, to even Reggie miller,. as reggie stated its "just jealously"........how could you not be happy that someone scored that many points and hadnt been done since 1962.....probably will never be done again.......like reggie said its pretty much just Kobe Haters....




if u take vince carters side on this one, your either 1. a nets fan, 2. a vince carter groupie......

how could someone that basically threw games by not playing hard, staying out extra long on injuries, talk about what kobe did is a bad influence for the kids........please give me a break


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> KobevsVince=cancel eachother


You should never put kobe and vince in the same sentence. Vince dosnt deserve to be in the same sentence.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok guys...remove your lips from Kobes butt cheeks. Neither he nor VC has any room to talk. Kobe maybe the best player to come along in ages from a purely physical point of view but he is far from being all world as a leader or a man. The guy is a real dip stick. And just because VC has no room to talk, doesn't mean he is wrong.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

like i said b4, vc said the right thing,but he was the wrong person.
PS:
both arent the greatest off court role models.i think its good to try a great scorers footsteps and try to be good as him, but u must make sure the team comes first and let them actually play.also, never go to the nba just for individual awards, u there for the team to win the title.kobe is trying to do both, i mean the ;akers record shows it.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

wow. did vice carter just prove scoop jackson right last night? getting injured again in prep for kobe to rip into the nets? man. that really blows. for once i'd like for someone to prove an ever ranting critic wrong.


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah vc is being a hypocrit but what he said is true.... but then again, he could just be jealous


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> wow. did vice carter just prove scoop jackson right last night? getting injured again in prep for kobe to rip into the nets? man. that really blows. for once i'd like for someone to prove an ever ranting critic wrong.


 Actually, Vince hurt himself (back contusions) against the Jazz on the 23rd, not against the Clippers last night. Just thought I'd point that out. :smile:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Actually, Vince hurt himself (back contusions) against the Jazz on the 23rd, not against the Clippers last night. Just thought I'd point that out. :smile:


does it matter? now scoop jackson can make himself look real smart in predicting vince's injury when kobe comes to town. you'll most likely hear more if kobe comes to town and vince is a no show.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> does it matter? now scoop jackson can make himself look real smart in predicting vince's injury when kobe comes to town. you'll most likely hear more if kobe comes to town and vince is a no show.


scoop jackson trying to be smart?!?!?in all the articles he wrote, they mostly sounded retarded to me.
:angel: 
and is it me or is espn becomin totally unbearable to watch w/ shows like pardon the interruption and even the nba pregame show is a joke.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I like PTI :angel:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I like PTI :angel:


i like around the horn( woody paige-funny as hell.bill plasche-stupid as hell.)


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

bill walton's a crackhead of a commentator, charles barkeley is a pigheaded bigot (but he works for tnt), yeah. honestly scoop jackson's an idiot who's partial. the best of sports commentators and analysts has to be steven a. smith, greg anthony, kenny the jet smith, and a couple others


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Stephen A. Smith needs to be shot in the face with a cannon from point blank range. He sucks that badly. He's a good writer, but a commentator? Absolutely not. There is not one damn person in all of ESPN's basketball coverage that I would even deem tolerable, never mind good. I have to mute the television every time I watch it because Bill Walton feels the need to reitterate himself a thousand times during a broadcast. I swear, I was watching Suns vs. Heat and every time Marion touched the ball, he would say, "We could see something spectacular here. Shawn Marion leads the league in dunks." Then he was finally the recipient of an alley-oop pass from Boris Diaw and he just kept referring back to it like it had won them a championship. He needs to be shot to the center of the sun
:curse:


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Stephen A. Smith needs to be shot in the face with a cannon from point blank range. He sucks that badly. He's a good writer, but a commentator? Absolutely not. There is not one damn person in all of ESPN's basketball coverage that I would even deem tolerable, never mind good. I have to mute the television every time I watch it because Bill Walton feels the need to reitterate himself a thousand times during a broadcast. I swear, I was watching Suns vs. Heat and every time Marion touched the ball, he would say, "We could see something spectacular here. Shawn Marion leads the league in dunks." Then he was finally the recipient of an alley-oop pass from Boris Diaw and he just kept referring back to it like it had won them a championship. He needs to be shot to the center of the sun
> :curse:


I couldn't agree more about Walton.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

walton's a crack head and a half


----------

